# Rineharts Fountain Pen



## ivel (Jul 23, 2018)

Getting ready to try my first Fountain Pen. I bought four rineharts. Anything magic I need to know? 

Building in them for a show in September. I haven't "played" with a fountain pen in 45 years when I was a kid and I think I got my butt tore up for getting ink on everything. 

Should I wait to install the ink? Seems like it would say out just sitting. 

Thanks in advance, ivel.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 23, 2018)

I recommend against putting ink in the pens. It will dry up and clog the feed and nib.


One thing you can do is dip the nib into a bottle of ink so you can write with it to see how smooth it is. Clean the ink off afterwards with fresh cool water -- maybe buy an ear syringe from a drug store to make flushing it easier.


----------



## bmachin (Jul 23, 2018)

Ivel,

I have to disagree with Duncan here.

Dipping will tell you how the pen nib writes and whether it needs tuning (which is something that you should learn how to do and then perform on any fountain pen you sell) but it won't tell you whether or not the feed actually, you know, feeds. Sometimes, although it's rare, you can get a feed that won't deliver ink from the cartridge or converter to the nib. I have had this happen with factory fountain pens. Definitely not good for business.

I do agree, however: don't leave the pen inked--Flush it out.

If you're going to flush one out anyway, you might as well make sure everything works.  I would use a flushing solution of 10% household ammonia and water.

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 23, 2018)

Bill makes a good point.



Just don't leave ink in the pen once you've tested and verified it's working.


(Rather than waste an ink cartridge every time you make and test a pen, use a converter with some ink from a bottle.)


Dipping the nib is a way to let purchasers verify the nib writes as they like it at the point of sale -- you'll need a decent quality writing paper for this, my preference right now is Tomoe River paper, but Rhodia, Moleskine and Leuchterm are all good choices.



Have a cup of water on hand to rinse it off afterwards.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 23, 2018)

I suggest a Fountain Pen refresher course. I've learned a lot here from cleaning to nib tune up: https://youtu.be/-zUkAzD4pK0 - Goulet Pens


----------



## philipff (Jul 24, 2018)

All good advise!  I would only add that it seems to me that every time I need to start a new pen it loads ink better if I rinse the converter with a cleaning solution, then water before adding the first load of ink. -- mu 2 cents   P.


----------



## ivel (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## ivel (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## DavidD (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks great! Wonderful pairing of blank and kit. 

Cheers to having the first one in the books!


----------



## ivel (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks, I can improve on the pen some but I thought it turned out pretty good. I had one of the trim rings on the body Bass ackwards and ruined one on the threaded inserts getting it out. Now I guess I have a parts bag.


----------



## ivel (Jul 29, 2018)




----------

